# The Mastera Today A Record



## fmdog44 (Apr 5, 2018)

One hole 13 strokes for Sergio Garcia a Masters record, sad to watch.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 5, 2018)

that's what's so cool about golf

ever once in a while, I'm able to say, 'heh, I can do that'


----------



## Granny B. (Apr 6, 2018)

I went golfing once, and only once, for this very reason.


----------

